# Where will it start?



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*

This one is a crap shoot.
We know the riots are primarily hitting Democrat controlled cities in Democrat controlled states. It's a safe bet the first real "warfare" we see will be in one of these areas as the riots turn to outright gunfights against police and National Guard troops.

However, depending on how we classify the "start" of this conflict, it could just as easily begin in the rural countryside. We are already seeing wildfires being intentionally started with the purpose of spreading first responders thin. We know response times to more rural locations will be lengthy. If someone wanted to make a big statement, attacking a small rural town and wiping out the population would be a quick way to do it. Hit the small sheriff's office first, and then work your way out from there. A good fire in the main drag would likely draw the whole town out, and gather the first responders in one location.
The current mob of rioters already utilize terrorist warfare tactics, and there are reports that they are being infused with ISIS trainers to learn the trade of preying on innocent civilians to advance their cause. If we can think it up, they already have.

My bet is still on the big cities. There will be less likelihood of an armed response from citizens, since most big cities are full of Democrat-leaning people who would sympathize, at first, and fail to hold up any form of resistance later, once they realize they're being burned alive for an ideology they thought was a right-wing conspiracy.

Any other views on the matter?
Where do you think this starts?
Power stations? Water treatment plants? Railway depots? Major highway blockades?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It has already started. They control many DA's, They are effectively avoid jail. LE is having heir hands tied. Phase one goal is to allow more to operate with out fear of LE. They are on the way to stepping it up. They have already made threats about blowing congress up if they don't get their way.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

It aint't going to happen in the country.

Those POSs show up and most every house here has a deer hunter and/or veteran. Guns galore. We know neighbors and look out for each other.

Those rural people can all shoot , and will do do better than MOA for a looter than they would on a deer. Won' t be any rubber bullets or warning shots.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Did you ever see a movie called The Kingdom? The premise of the movie is the investigation following a terrorist attack on an American worker compound in Saudi Arabia. The terrorists staged an attack where they shot up a ball field full of people then had a stolen ambulance loaded with explosives drive up to where all the first responders were and detonate.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2020)

Sorry, Mad Trapper, but I think it already has started, this Civil War II. In rural areas and in tiny towns, the citizenry will not put up with this anarchy. However, in urban/suburban areas there are plenty of sheeple with little or no aggression in them. Sheeple do not hunt and do not know how to effectively use firearms. Sheeple "men" are not men. In rural areas the women are capable of dropping anarchists for fun and relaxation.

What is utterly shocking is to me is that no nutcase has yet to shoot into these hordes of out-of-control quasi-humans. Were I a gambling man I'd have put my money on this happening months ago.

Some nut wouldn't even have to use a firearm to do the initial terror event (maybe use a firearm to escape). What I'm remembering is the terror attack that happened in Nice, France.

A lot of times, these BLM and Antifa are thronged together, thus making an easy target for a few dozen rounds of buckshot or just one truck. Sometimes these commie crews are swarmed on roadways to block traffic. They march down neighborhood streets screaming profanities at the families asleep in the homes on those streets.

https://world.wng.org/2016/07/dozens_killed_in_nice_france

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=nice+fran...odies+covered&atb=v140-1&iax=images&ia=images


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> *Any other views on the matter?
> Where do you think this starts?
> Power stations? Water treatment plants? Railway depots? Major highway blockades?*


*

My money will be on Antifa misjudging a territory or suburban enclave.

They will do their "we're here to take over . . . all you white privileged dudes need to leave" schtick . . . and they will have made a serious judgment error.

The folks will be "waiting" for them so to speak . . . and when the first antifa dude threatens to burn the house down . . . he dies in place . . . along with collateral damage of 8 or 9 others who happened to be standing by mr big mouth . . . egging him on . . . and were recipients of the remainder of that 30 round magazine.

If shots ring out from the antifa crowd . . . the neighbors will step in defending shooter #1 . . . and the gun battle will be on.

It may be a Kent state event . . . where a few dead quells the war . . . but if antifa pushes it . . . they are going to need a lot of body bags and toe tags.

May God bless,
Dwight*


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Just something to keep in the back of your mind....for you guys that think it's impossible because you live out in the country.

**The Nextdoor app...believe it or not, someone who wants to be left alone in exchange for turning you in. Outlandish? Nope.

**Google Earth...They can see all sides of your home and property...up close and personal.

We are talking...in the event of a civil war....
First, I don't think any enemy attack in rural areas would begin with a protest complete with bullhorns, marching down a country road.
It would be a guerrilla attack at night. Set a few out buildings on fire...kill some livestock...mission accomplished.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Civil war 2... 

I’m thinking more of the frog in the pot. 

Yes they will not come to the country. Control the cities and you control the state. 

When the shooting starts Leo’s will have to choose a side. You shoot st an Antifa that hasn’t shit first but just threatened and the police will take you down and the liberal da will prosecute you. 

Unless it’s en-mass. And I mean huge.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Robie said:


> Just something to keep in the back of your mind....for you guys that think it's impossible because you live out in the country.
> 
> **The Nextdoor app...believe it or not, someone who wants to be left alone in exchange for turning you in. Outlandish? Nope.
> 
> ...


The google earth representation of our area is several years old.
The "streetscape" or "street view" function (what ever they call it) never made it out here. As soon as the Google car ran out of pavement, it turned around.

We are a hardy bunch out here, that sit in trees for hours on end hoping to get a shot at a deer.
Outsiders are very obvious, and will be spotted right away.
It is also very quiet out here, it is now 11:06 PM, Eastern, and there hasn't been a car down our road in well over an hour.
Anyone sneaking around on foot would make enough noise to alert every dog in the area.

"They" may try to make a hit in town (pop 2,000), but it would only happen once. The second time there would be a reception committee.

I firmly believe that God led my wife and I out here 25 years ago for a good reason.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2020)

Strange days.

There's no shortage of arsonists within the current riot mobs. What if one of these peaceful protesters was holding & getting ready to throw a Molotov cocktail into a condo and the person whose family is inside the building decides that she does not want to watch her children burn to death. So the mom shoots at the arsonist and one of the buckshot balls hits the Mr. Molotov gasoline bottle. Gee, I wonder what could happen?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Think what you will but Antifa has received training. It was talked about at the start of the Antifa movement that some went into the military for training. It is now known that others went to the Middle East and trained along side terrorists.

https://news.yahoo.com/turkey-accuses-syrian-kurds-fomenting-000400368.html

https://gellerreport.com/2020/08/an...syria-using-obama-program-cash-featured.html/

The MSM would have you believe that these are a ragtag group of people with no organization. They have leadership. Where do you think the guns they are handing out come from? This video was shot by someone inside Chaz and shared.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The main, billionaire-funded Tet offensive? Across the country. Hard.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> The main, billionaire-funded Tet offensive? Across the country. Hard.


I've heard that from several different sources. But no word on the when.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Deer season starts on 9 -15 around here.

No good ******* will be out of the woods.

If we are outed, we be pissed off,


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Since all things 2020 has started in this neck of the nation....I have little doubt that any warring would as well. 

The instigators already said they'd come to neighborhoods and rural areas and with the recent fires happening all around us in this area alone (small fires in neighborhoods and small farms) that were intentionally set and perps arrested for and the uptick in local crimes, including upwards of 20 high speed chases within a 6 week time period, which is outrageous on the side or connector roads (not main roads or hwys)......all of which I think is testing the systems (first responders) response times to determine future plans of attack. 

Sure the cities will get the brunt of it, but suburbs and rural areas won't have to wait their turn........just my guess


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

So another thought.. 

The civil war has already started. Powerline.com had a good article on it. It’s not like ft Sumter.. it’s slower, like a pot boiling, but it is indeed right now a civil war. 

We, the average law abiding citizen will vote, obey laws, go to work, raise families, and hope for the best as the radicals slowly, very slowly, take over. In the end, it will be over. The frog will die in the slowly boiled water. 

Unless the frog jumps out and fights back. 

But I don’t see that happening. I see the thugs of Antifa and BLM willing to get arrested and the democrat DA’s defending them. I don’t see the average American doing the same. I see the proud boys standing up but being called radical right wing and being denigrated even more than Antifa. 

I don’t know how this ends. We are teetering on something bad here. America, via our representative republic, as always walked the middle line and it’s been very successful for over 200 years. 

One side of the line is communist anarchy. The other side of the line is dictatorship and fascism . We are sliding toward communism/anarchy but the snap back of the rubber band is toward fascism. 

Unfortunately the democrats are unwittingly, or maybe no unwittingly but on purpose, pushing the buttons for anarchy and not realizing the results when the army/national guard/military of all sorts are called out and the country is shut down.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I feel the real power brokers with all this, starting with education are a combination of both people who want to see America fail and are rich/powerful enough and loud enough to try and make it happen....Soros, Bill Ayers, Obama, Jarrett, Sharpton, etc, etc, etc.

With foreign influence doing a lot of the funding for tangibles like protests and riots and intangibles like election fixing and social media....

Here we are.

I'd hang all of them.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

It would be both a Civil War... and a Revolutionary war. The Left wants there Ideology agenda forced on all, the Right wants restoration of their freedoms and a return of true representative governing.

Until a state secedes and the true battle lines are drawn, it is just bloodshed.

After the election of Lincoln in Nov 1860, it took a month for SC to secede, and six others by the spring of 1861. April 12th was the shelling of Ft Sumter. and on Apr 15th Lincoln called for volunteers to raise an army... with 4 states refusing to send troops, thus cutting ties as well.

Would this time be faster? slower? the same?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I would say it has already begun and where it began was the cities, but it's just a matter of time before it spills out into the countryside. I think the puppeteers, the socialists, see a window of opportunity and are pushing all their chips to the center of the table. BLM, ANTIFA, and the other useful idiots are just that, useful. For now. This has been in the works for decades starting with our education system and ending with high tech. It is well planned, well coordinated, and very well financed.

We are indeed the frogs in the water being brought to a slow boil. People will not revolt if they are fat and happy and the socialist know it. Right now, most of the sheeple are fat, happy, and stupid. A tyrants dream. They won't realize what's happening till the rail car doors slam shut.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> It would be both a Civil War... and a Revolutionary war. The Left wants there Ideology agenda forced on all, the Right wants restoration of their freedoms and a return of true representative governing.
> 
> Until a state secedes and the true battle lines are drawn, it is just bloodshed.
> 
> ...


This won't be state against state, nor will it be city against city. This will more likely be neighbor against neighbor.

Have you looked closely at the riots? These are mainly white folks. Some of the arrested are teachers and school faculty. A fair amount are middle class people with a far left agenda. Yes some of the really violent people are criminals like those that attacked Kyle. Yet many are still your neighbors.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Think what you will but Antifa has received training. It was talked about at the start of the Antifa movement that some went into the military for training. It is now known that others went to the Middle East and trained along side terrorists.
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/turkey-accuses-syrian-kurds-fomenting-000400368.html
> 
> ...


Your exactly right. The gangs have done the same thing. They send their members into the military for exactly that reason, to get the training so they can come in and train the rest of the gang members. They have been doing that since the 60's. But more so now.

When this kicks off it will be a real shit show of home grown and international jackals. They will all want to take a piece.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

inceptor said:


> This won't be state against state, nor will it be city against city. This will more likely be neighbor against neighbor.
> 
> Have you looked closely at the riots? These are mainly white folks. Some of the arrested are teachers and school faculty. A fair amount are middle class people with a far left agenda. Yes some of the really violent people are criminals like those that attacked Kyle. Yet many are still your neighbors.


yes... the war could be neighbor vs neighbor.. but then it is simply a revolution.

There would likely be an outbreak of fighting (skirmishes) and then a great migration on both sides, establishing actual sides.... then a war.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Some are saying it's already started.
Can you be at war if only one side is active?
You can surely be suffering from an incoming attack, but if you do nothing, you're just waiting to see who will rule you.

What this whole topic is referring to is the active participation of all sides engaging in a fight to decide the fate of the country.
Thus far, it's just a comparatively small band of hooligans mainly committing vandalism against property.
That will shift soon.
That's when it will really "start".

To those who are discussing the potential areas of operation that "skirmishes" will break out in, I encourage you to bring that discussion over to the "What will it look like?" thread.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

20/20 is hindsight. There is always a war before the war. In the 1930's Churchill screamed that Germany was a rising power and that Hitler was a menace. War was coming he screamed. Few listened. No one pays attention, or refuses to believe it is possible, till the bullets start flying.


----------

